# Uwell crown occ stainless stell 0.25 ohm coil



## canocep66 (15/2/16)

Hi everyone
Can someone help me with replicating the 
Uwell crowns occ stainless stell 0.25 ohm coil. What i am trying to findout is to build the similar coil on my rebuild-able tank.
What gauge 316ss wire must i use? Or is there a site someone knows showing the inlays of the coil. I have been searching but no luck so far.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

Not sure what the specs are either but try a 6/5 wrap on a 3mm ID with 24g. Should get you close to what you're looking for


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

Use the coil calculator

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp


----------



## stevie g (15/2/16)

Having owned the Crown I can say this. You won't get near the same vape from the RBA as the stock coils. You cannot properly build vertical in the RBA so 28awg SS 3mm diameter 7/8 wraps will be the best for the RBA build. 

It is still good but not the prodigious cloud chucker that the stock coils are, you will top out at around 35-40 watts.


----------



## stevie g (15/2/16)

Btw 7/8 means 7 wraps on the inside and 8 wraps on the outside.


----------



## Jan (16/2/16)

There is a video on rebuilding the stock coil. I posted it in another thread will see if I can find it again.


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

I rebuilt the stock coils a few times. It is a pain in the behind and they don't perform as well as the commercial ones but if you do get it right then they are actually quite satisfying. Just not worth the time and effort involved IMO.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

